# Anyone know the ICD 10 code for sagittal imbalance?



## jhofler (Oct 12, 2016)

If you know the ICD 10 code for sagittal imbalance, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## VenkatS (Mar 12, 2019)

*code for sagittal imabalance*

The code will be M53.2xx series depend on the site.


----------

